# 2012 Firearm Deer Opener Thread



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Alcona Co. 
In the campers 14th-24th. 
Grandpa, Dad, Brother, Bro-inlaw, Friends.
Vintage guns, vintage camper, vintage whisky, try to keep things simple.
I split up a real nice Cherry tree to smoke the meats. Ribs, ham, chickens, brisket. 
Should be a good time! 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

Good to see you're back Kush. Once again, this is my favorite thread of the year.

*Where*: Stephenson, Mi (Menominee County)
*When*: Taking off early Tuesday morning (around 3-4am), leaving Sunday afternoon/evening
*Who*: My dad, uncle, one cousin, my uncles brother-in-law, and myself are the regulars, might have one or two other cousins this year.
*Traditions*: A few years ago my dad, cousin, and me started stopping at a couple of casinos that are on the way. We usually stay no more than 30 minutes at each, just to test our luck and hopefully get a little more spending money. Also have to stop at the bakery once we get into Stephenson to stock up on pasties for the week. On the way home, stop in Escanaba and pick up some pizzas for the ride, and check out the buck poles and look for deer on the backs of cars/trucks on the drive.
*FOOD*: Planned for this year so far is venison chili, I'm taking up a venison roast and throwing it in the crock pot (it's camo of course ) with some carrots and potatoes, eggs, hash browns, and venison sausage for breakfast, sandwiches for lunch, and whatever my uncle brings up. Also have some venison summer sausage to snack on.

*Pictures*: a few pics from recent camps, will be taking new ones this year.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well after getting my UP deer last weekend I will now be staying home in Kalkaska county hunting out the back door.. .. my dad will be coming up and my 7yr old will be joining us..

Food: I'm sure bear and deer tenderloins are on the menu and what ever else we can find..

No real traditions beside having a good time...


----------



## wolfeman5 (Sep 22, 2008)

Delta County in Da UP
Me, my dad, my son, and his buddy that is a rookie.
Been hunting in the same area for over 30 years.
Traditions: Jacks for dinner one night and then to the swallow in for a cold one.
Prime rib on Thanksgiving along with some home made corn bread.
Also taking up my wifes award winning chili.
Will be back home on the 24th.
Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## bchez (Jan 19, 2010)

Where: Moddersville, MI

When: Nov.13-18

Who: With Dad, Uncle, Cousin, and Friend

Traditions: Camped in same spot for 25+ years.

Food: Lots and Lots and Lots, And Beer and Beer and more Beer.


----------



## 3stars (Sep 28, 2011)

Where: The U.P... North of Iron River
When: November 11-18
Who: 2 Brothers and a nephew. good friends 7/8 of a mile down the road
Traditions: Great food, Great drinks, LOTS of Laughs! Swigs of Fireball Whisky at night!
Food: we eat like Kings, thanks to the wifes back home!!

I'm taking my new to me Savage 99 this year... can't wait to still hunt with it!!
Good luck Everyone... Be safe and Shoot straight!!!


----------



## Walltuckian (Aug 16, 2005)

Where: Charlevoix 

When: Nov. 10th-18th 

With Who: Dad, brother, two of my Dad's buddies, and two of my buddies. R.I.P. Lucky Tony Pierre.

Food: Venison chili, the meat pie dish for dinner on the 14th, creamed herring, summer sausage and cheese snacks, Southern Comfort Manhattans, Bud Light, Camo Busch cans.

Traditions: Always get a few days of bowhunting in before the 15th, hanging out in the garage after the evening hunt telling stories and drinking a few beers, writing the year on the inside of our orange hats to show all the Opening Days we've spent up there, watching one of the Rambo movies, watching the Lions on Sunday, and of course growing the beard.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

*Where:* NW Clare County (near Marion)

*When:* I'm off from the 9th through the 19th but our Opening Day camp will start on the 14th when everyone else arrives and probably run through Saturday the 17th when people will start leaving. 

*Who:* Me, my father inlaw and my 2 brother inlaws

*Traditions:* Relatively new tradition for us, we just started doing this camp back in 2005. Go into town the evening of the 15th to check the buck pole at the Horseshoe Bar, spend some time at the neighbors pole barn talking about the hunting and getting updates from all the other neighbors, last year we went to the other small town by us and played some pool one night. Then of course theres all the jokes, laughing and messing with each other that fills the rest of the time.

*Food:* Usually the wives send up some stuff but we don't really have any traditions. I always bring some venison medallions up for a quick and easy meal one night and hopefully a deer or two loan us their tenderloins for another meal along the way. Theres always beer (and Jack for my one brother inlaw) in the fridge and snacks on the counter. 


Can't believe it's this time of year already. Where did October go? What happened to bow season? Good grief it sure flew by!!!


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lake County

Nov. 15-20th

Traditions: Ax throwing competition for who takes the first shot.

Who: Dad and I

Food: Venison steaks and chili


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

*Where:* UP, Gogebic county Federal land
*When:* Leaving the 14th and coming home on the 30th.
*Who:* Me and my best friend........the camp is getting smaller so it's just us 2 diehards now.
*Traditions: W*e will start by stopping at Hoppie's Bar on the way to camp to say Howdy and then off to setup camp. Once the camp is up we'll be making a visit to the memorial I made out in the woods for very best but departed friend then we'll get down to hunting.
*Food:* We never lack for plenty of good food. I've already made chille, chicken soup and ham/bean soup. Fresh tenderloins and we have a Turkey to cook for Thanksgiving plus much more.


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

Where: Lincoln, mi (Alcona county)

When: Nov 14th-20th

Who: adopted uncles and cousins

Traditions: the whole camp is tradition. We may move location or have different people but its always family and good times. 

FOOD: homemade cabbage rolls, city chicken, perogi. What more could you ask for?


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Where: Leelanau County

When: 14th thru the 18th

Who: Myself and some good friends

Traditions: Driving around to the other camps and tell stories of the days hunt.

Food: Always a crockpot of chili, Lake Leelanau walleye fry, deep fried venison.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Where: Either outside Brown City or Sears, MI. 

When: 14-15

Who: Myself or Myself and one buddy depending on which place

Traditions: Never hunted Sears before for gun opener but has promise. One of my favorite places to bow hunt. If its Brown City Ill be with my buddy and just at the local family farm.

Food: Mcd's or Health bars :lol:


----------



## brf7 (Oct 10, 2010)

Where: Cheboygan county Buck in Rut Hunt Club

Who: Myself, brother, dad, uncle

Food. Eggs and Bacon everymorning, fried potatoes and onions at night, Camo Busch only at deer camp (good luck but kills the guts), cigars.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

where: Ottawa County (at home)

who: Niece, daughter and me

food: whatever the wife's cooking!

drink: Whatever the wife's pouring!

I went up north for opener last year. I appreciate the traditions of deer camp and all the trappings, but one day in the woods with people trespassing all over the property, shooting at 6:30 pm, and assorted nonsense is keeping me home to hunt my little slice of paradise. Safe travels, good times, and good luck to all of you.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Where: Gladwin

When: Nov 14th - 18th

Who: Dad and I

Traditions: Local pizza place on the 14th.

Food: Pasties, Chili, & Jerky

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

Where: Sears Mi.

When: 14-18

Who: Me, Dad (and the spirit of my bro we lost this summer camp will not be the same see u in the woods)

Tradition: the night before the big hunt Escanaba in da moonlight, chicken and dumplings and a couple of beers. 

Good luck everyone!!!!!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Where: Ionia County - Donahue's Deer Camp

When: Nov 14th -18th

Who: Brothers, Cousins, Great Uncle, friend or 2

Traditions: Bonfires, Hunters Ball at the Local American Legion, Euchre.

Food: My mom usually sends a couple crock pots to camp. Chili, goulash, chuck wagon beans, hot beef. Just depends on what she comes up with. Tenderloins over an open fire if someone shoots something.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

When: Nov 14-30 or until tags are gone.

Where: My parents basement (aka The Man Cave) Osceola county

Who: Dad, Uncle, and I

Traditions: This will be my first opening day since 2008 that I will be able to hunt because of college. Every year it is my dad, uncle, and I and my cousin if he is in state or not. We have lost some traditions due to the passing of both my grandfathers. Our biggest tradition is to get into the deer blinds an hour or two before the neighbors and sit til after well after sunset.:lol:

Food: We eat very well at deer camp. Chili, roasts, pasta, steak, whatever mom brings home from the store while the guys are out hunting. Of course there is alway the junk/snack foods as well. We always take cheese and summer sausge into the blinds with us.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Where: North of Parma
When: Nov 14 to 25 
Who: 3 great friends and my brother
Traditions: Who will be the buckmaster and take home the hat. 
Food: Steaks, tenderloins, chile, baby back ribs, deep fried chicken wings and turkey, bbq pulled pork.
The bar is stocked full!


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

When: November 14-16th; November 16-18; November 21st-24th

Originally starting out hunting Luce County. Just will be me this year. Have hunted the opener there for the last 3 years. Hoping to get a couple cousins to be able to start a tradition up there with me once we get all done with school/obtain actual vacation through work. Then heading to Eckerman for the first weekend with 3 other guys, the father of my best friend from high school and a couple of his buddies. Always a great time. Then heading downstate to Newaygo County to hunt back there for Thanksgiving time, hopefully be able to add a doe for the freezer.


Traditions: Not much for traditions since it's just me at first, but I do always head to the camp next door and hang out with those guys every year, they always treat me well with a few barley pops donated to my cause. In Eckerman the tradition will be to sit around the fire in the "Church" we built and drink duck farts. Down south will be the morning and evening sits with all the uncles/cousins and some drives during the afternoon.

Food: Brats, backstraps, beer and duck farts!


----------



## pacman82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thumb State Land

My Dad, My wife and I, along with my 6 month old boy,
Will be the first opener that I will not actually go out hunting, instead I will be at the camp with my boy, allowing mommy more time in the woods.....harvested alot of deer in my time, time to relax, and enjoy watching momma and dad harvest some deer. Wife started hunting a few years back

Food
Brawts
Sausage/cheese/bread

Keep it simple

Few pops

Excited to have the little guy there for his first deer camp,,,,


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Where: Southern Houghton County, eh!

When: Nov 14-18

Who: My brother, his son-in-law, my son, 2 of his buddies and me

Traditions: Y101 Deer Hunter's Roundup, Yukon Jack, Poker, Wide variety of ales, porters and stouts, Laughing so hard your sides hurt the next day, First successful deer hunter drinking from Das Mug, Trip to our buddy's camp in Nisula for late night sauna

FOOD: Venison chili, chicken goop over biscuits, at least one huge breakfast, and too much additional food to list or comprehend

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Where: Chippewa county
When: November 12-30
Who: Varies from 1 to 5 hunters
Traditions: Holding off for older class bucks & evenings spent with Crown Royal
FOOD: Meat with every meal (all the stuff our wives won't cook for us 7 days a week)


----------



## gumba01 (Aug 11, 2010)

November 21 to November 29.

The Upper penninsula

6 guys

We eat like kings with no electricity, running water (we rough it).

Drink a case of camoflage Busch beer when we enter the 7 mile two track, and I bring lasagna up for the first dinner.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

gumba01 said:


> with no electricity, running water (we rough it).QUOTE]


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump...It's getting closer


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

gumba01 said:


> with no electricity, running water (we rough it).


X3!


----------



## 850XP (Sep 13, 2012)

Heres a little humor for your deer camps!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Where: Gladwin co.
When: nov14-18& 21-25
Who: 5/6 guys

Tradition: "esconaba in da moon light" applepie moonshine, euchre, a jump in the river!(tournament losers) cigars, and a shot of 100proof hot damn.

Food: white rabbit chilli (alice &wonderland chili) venison straps, chicken wings, bean bacon soup, breakfast casserole,smoked herring, landerjack sausage, swiss rolls, snickers, pumpkin pie and moms cookies

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## countryboy (Nov 9, 2000)

Where: Eastern Montcalm co. 
Nov. 15 18 

I'll be hunting with my 12 & 14 yr. old boys. 

Food: The wife & mother in -law will be cooking.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

countryboy said:


> Food: The wife & mother in -law will be cooking.


Now that's cheating


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Where: *
Da' U.P. ----> Southwestern Marquette County ----> Ely Township. 
We stay at a good friends camp (40 Acres) but we hunt our family 80 acres just down the road from him.

*When: *
Leaving the night of the 13th and staying until the 19th.

*Who: *
Dad & a good family friend who has never been to the UP to hunt. We will meet up with our good friends up there as well as whoever drives down the 2-track to visit us. Dissappointed that my brother wont be coming this year (I think his new girlfriend has something to do with this! :rant: )

*Traditions:*
Lots of cards, lies, & beers. Our traditional opening day eve shot of cask & cream. The infamous pickled eggs (They only allow me 1 per day for some reason) & Pickled sausages.

Hoping for a good year, the freezer is empty!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Where: Alcona county. The infamous TB zone! 

When: Camp starts 11/13 and ends 11/21. 

Who: Dad, Grandpa, 2 uncles, 1 cousin, 1 cousin in law and 4 great friends. 4 of these guys are from California. That's 11 dudes and 1 bathroom! 

Traditions: Stories around the bon fire, seeing what the Cali boys are going to do to try and stay warm this year, camp big buck contest, listening to Gpa and his high school buddy talk about all the trouble they caused as kids, probably some drinking, eating like kings...... 

This is one of my favorite times of year, and the hunting has little to do with it! Good luck all and enjoy!!!!




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FugOwEe (Nov 12, 2012)

Where: Lincoln, Alcona County

When: 14-18th

Who: Me, dad, godfather, 2 uncles, 2 cousins, and 2 close friends.

Traditions: poker, canadian pops, lies, and great stories

Food: homemade chicken noodle soup, homemade pasta, and some other great stuff

Best time of the year! Goodluck to all!


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Where this year will be in st clair co. Private Usually either in Alcona or up by lake goegbic in the up stateland
When 14-18th
Food will be venison ham chili burgers camo busch and venison breakfast sausage. Using my muzzleloader this year usually have my savage 06 good luck


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Good luck and I hope you make it through the night. I've heard of people doing this before but little girls and cold don't usually go together.


 
(Update) She was in the blind with me for 15 hours without a complaint. We got there at 2:35 AM and went to sleep by 3:00 AM. Woke up at 6:15 and hunted until Dark.


----------



## time2kyl (Nov 9, 2005)

It's time to start this up again.

Where: Jo'berg
When: 12th-20th
Who: about 15 or so of us
Traditions: ham opening eve and venison fry on second night. Euchre
and most important FOOD: see above

Let's get it on


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Where: Northern Menominee County (UP yah)

When: Nov 14-18

Who: Great friend, his father and myself

Traditions: Hartley Brandy, poker, cribbage, and more hartley

FOOD: Meat Pies, Pickled eggs (ruined many of hunts for me), pasties and chili. On good years add deer heart.


----------



## time2kyl (Nov 9, 2005)

opened 2013 thread


----------

